# Need Help on Ghosting.



## Icicle (Jan 2, 2011)

As requested I re-shoot this watch on a piece of glass with a black cloth underneath it for the reflection.







Thank You.


----------



## Icicle (Jan 2, 2011)

Wow, no one!


----------



## Icicle (Jan 3, 2011)

I guess everyone is too scared to help someone out.


----------



## dantambok (Jan 3, 2011)

maybe it`s caused by the glass? :idea:


----------



## Syco (Jan 3, 2011)

What problem are you trying to solve...the double image in the reflection?


----------



## Icicle (Jan 3, 2011)

That would be the one.


----------



## Dao (Jan 3, 2011)

The glass has 2 surfaces.  Top and bottom.  Both surfaces will reflect light.


----------

